# Držet mordu



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
Seděl na lavici a držel modru
Držet modru... jako nemluvit?
Diky


----------



## Jana337

Ano, ale běžně se to neříká.


----------



## werrr

To bude spíše „držet mordu“, ne?

morda = huba, tlama

V češtině se to moc nepoužívá, prakticky jen v mysliveckém slangu, ale v polštině je to časté.


----------



## parolearruffate

Držet mordu, jo. Děkuju moc


----------



## rygi

So, as far as I see "Držet mordu" means "not to speak", am I right? If so, there's a false friend between Czech and Polish. In Polish we have "drzeć mordę" (rather vulgar) meaning "to holler".


----------



## werrr

rygi said:


> So, as far as I see "Držet mordu" means "not to speak", am I right? If so, there's a false friend between Czech and Polish. In Polish we have "drzeć mordę" (rather vulgar) meaning "to holler".


It is not a “false friend”, but a “false lookalike”. The Czech counterpart of Polish “drzeć” is “dřít”. The verb “držet” means “trzymać” and its Polish counterpart is “dzierżyć”.


----------



## .Lola.

Jen doplním, že místo "držet mordu", což je nejspíš Topolův vynález, se běžně říká "držet hubu", slušné není ani jedno.


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish it would be _trzymać gębę na kłódkę_, _držet hubu_ I guess would be quite close in Czech, wouldn't it? _Trzymać mordę na kłódkę_ could theoretically be also used, it would be much stronger than the former, and it's not heard as often.

Tom


----------

